# we all love U.G.L.Y. horses!! :)



## 888vegas888

the title says it all! whether it be color or confo, lets see those ugly horses and ponies!
(pics do not have to be yours)
please dont take this personally, it is just based on opinion. no offense intended, its all just for fun.

here are a few i found:
















i have never been too fond of bashkir curlys.
























horrible akward neck with a good sized age knot! and i have no clue whats all over?! abscesses maybe? :shock:


----------



## Buckcherry

Heres a few I found LOL


----------



## NdAppy

888vegas888 said:


> horrible akward neck with a good sized age knot! and i have no clue whats all over?! abscesses maybe? :shock:


Fat deposits. That is what is all over this horse.


----------



## Tennessee

Buckcherry said:


> View attachment 55097


That's so ugly it's cute!


----------



## trailhorserider

I actually like the first two Appaloosas and the Curly!

And the rest, well, I have a hard time calling any horse "ugly" even if it is. 

The horses with the medical issues I feel sorry for, don't you? They can't help it they are ugly.

And is that poor foal for real? He looks so wonky I almost wonder if he is real or tweaked in photoshop. I kind of hope for his sake, he isn't for really that messed up. :-( And I hope he has someone to love him if he is!


----------



## Eliz




----------



## NdAppy

trailhorserider said:


> And is that poor foal for real? He looks so wonky I almost wonder if he is real or tweaked in photoshop. I kind of hope for his sake, he isn't for really that messed up. :-( And I hope he has someone to love him if he is!


AFAIK that is totally real. I believe there was some sort of medical issues and the owners decided to keep the foal going instead of having him/her put down.


----------



## NdAppy

More info on the foal - Thai Panda: My little ugly pony: Maddison, six, in bid to raise £4,000 for operation on disfigured foal


----------



## trailhorserider

Poor baby. I would have been heart broken. 

My foal was born with a deformed cannon bone and I was *so* upset for the longest time! I am finally learning to live with it, because I can't change it and he gets along on it okay. So what else can I do but love him the way he is? But it just upset me so much I can't even tell you how upset I was for literally months and months. :-(

Now training is our biggest challenge, but I know the leg issue will probably come back to haunt him when he gets older. 

I'm glad the deformed foal has people who care about him. Many people wouldn't have given him a chance. We, as humans, are so preoccupied with perfection, that those who are less than perfect have a hard time being accepted in the world.

I'm not so sure I even like the idea of an "ugly horse" thread, because they are all beautiful in their own way. And the ones that aren't can't help it. 

I have to say that mini is pretty creepy looking though! Like a little old man!


----------



## 888vegas888

Buckcherry said:


> Heres a few I found LOL
> View attachment 55096
> 
> View attachment 55097


:shock: omg that poor swaybacked horse!! i almost wonder if thats photoshopped. it looks so terrible.

and that little pony doesnt even look like a pony! looks like a marshmallow or cottonball! :lol:


----------



## kywalkinghorse2010

I really feel sorry for that little foal. I do sort of agree with them, though. If he's doing okay, why put him down for him looking different? He's a little girl's precious best friend and honestly, if my horse was disfigured it'd be hard for me to be okay with putting her down, too. But, I understand if the foal has medical issues that can't be cured, the best thing for him is to be put down.


----------



## lilkitty90

i actually like the horse in the very first pic. i really like his color. aside from that i can't really tell his confo lol


----------



## Stella

Aaw I think the curly is really cute


----------



## musicalmarie1

What a great story about that little colt. That girl is absolutely precious and has such a huge heart!! I hope she raises the money to fix his little face.


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain

one of our shetlands


----------



## PintoTess

That little foal makes me upset looking at him. The poor baby! I want him!


----------



## Gidget

you know,I can't find any ugly horse.

I feel bad for the little colt. He is very unique and I'm glad to know that they aren't putting him down. I hope he is or has gotten the medical care he needed.


----------



## PintoTess

Me too, I love him!


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

Those first three horses in the first post aren't ugly at all. What a shame.


----------



## 888vegas888

i would never intentionally be mean to any person or call any animal ugly and truthfully mean it..
but maybe all you nay-sayers should read over this again:

"please dont take this personally. no offense intended, its all just for fun."​ 
all of this is just pun intended. only a joke. i post a cute funny thread (obviously not being serious) and all i want to do is give a few people a good chuckle. ​ 
i am also one who believes there is no such thing as an ugly horse. an ugly horse does not exist. please note that the word LOVE (and a smiley) is in the title of this thread. =]​


----------



## smrobs

Aw, that poor little guy. I have never seen that before. I'm glad that he has a family to love and care for him even though his life will be so challenging.

I am confident enough in my own horses to say that I have a couple of fugly ones.

Bessie: her confo is mostly okay for a drafty, but her head is so incredibly fugly. It doesn't help that her ears almost never move from this hanging straight out to the sides position LOL. Her mellow and sweet personality more than makes up for it though.









Koda is the same way, basic confo is okay but his head is so big and clunky looking. He's just ugly.









Then there's Taz *shakes head* he is an absolute sweetheart but it is so hard to believe that such a beautiful daddy could make such a fugly foal. He's bug eyed, ewe necked, and so cow hocked on the back that his hocks brush together when he walks . It's almost like he got his daddy's draft eyeballs but his momma's standard sized eyesockets LOL. Not to mention that he's mule-footed on the back too. 









And lastly, there's this guy. My heart honestly broke for him when I saw him. He is one of the most unfortunate looking creatures I have ever seen. I bet he is a sweetie though.


----------



## lilruffian

Here are just a couple i knew.
This is Meatball, though not the best pic to show his uglyness, he had aweful conformation. An ArabXPercheron gone wrong!







Then there was Chili, a Quarab gelding. Still ranks as the ugliest horse i ever owned. Didn't help that he was a fleebitten gray, which is my least favorite colot :?


----------



## flytobecat

This is my Willow. I'm always surprised when people say how pretty she is. They obviously can't see past her color. The front is all mustang and the back is all arab. I wish it had been the other way around. Her head is huge & flat. On top of that her one front leg is a little crooked due to her previous owners stupidity.
On the plus side, she has a great heart, takes care of her rider and is a kick butt trail horse.


----------



## CJ82Sky

this is my personal favorite:









to which my friend's bf replied "what are you going to do with a horse with two legs?"

****!


----------



## vikki92

AWWH i think Koda is a very handsome looking horse, i love his head! 
and as for Chili, i dont see one thing wrong with him, he is goursges, i want him!!


----------



## apachiedragon

There is a horse at a rescue here in NC that has Wry Nose as well. This is her. Dollface


----------



## vikki92

OH MY!! poor horse :/ makes me want to go give him/her a hug same with that other poor little foal! 
but same as humans thay have a purpose in life as well!  i bet u could train him/her to do some super cool tricks like bowing, or rearing up or something!


----------



## ErikaLynn

Here's one, he has a mustache 










Source: http://tailsmagazines.wordpress.com/2009/07/22/mustachioed-horse-refuses-to-shave/


----------



## Sarahandlola

Blah I hate moustaches XD 


Ahhh look at the head! It annoys me so much XD Sooo long!


----------



## Tennessee

We rescued a little Palomino gelding that's kind of unfortunate looking all over. Poor conformation and small, but his most recognizable feature is his strange little face. I don't have a great picture to show you of it, but he was apparently born with a crooked, roman nosed face with eyes that are a little offset. Besides that, he's a great little people pleaser and trail horse.


----------



## vikki92

@tennessee, from what i can tell from the picture, i like her confomation! 
she/her is very gourgous!!


----------



## PaintedHart

*fat horse*

This guy is just extremely fat, I know because I took the photo. Don't know how it wound up here but the wonders of the internet. He was a horse being kept next door to my grandmothers place in boise, the mare he was in with was a twig. They're gone now, no idea where they went.


----------



## ErikaLynn

^ That's ashame, because that horse is gorgeous..he has such a cute face, and he's really shiny.


----------



## Golden Horse

Beauty of course is 

A) Only skin deep

and 

B) Only in the eye of the beholder

I read somewhere earlier today someone say they don't like Arabs, they are ugly:shock::evil::shock:

There are some horses who are actually deformed, or just have less desirable conformation that make them ugly to some, but cute to others, and in my experience it is the plain ones who often make the best partners (or was I thinking about men there:lol

Sometimes though an ugly fugly like this one










is actually a diamond in the rough, just needing some love and some work to turn into a little star


----------



## vikki92

@ Golden horse, i want that appy! he is gorgous!!!! ( and im not just talkin about color) i like his confo.


----------



## horsplay

After seeing a pic of that foal it reminded me is this little girl Her amazing story is here:

Four Corners Equine Rescue

If I had the money and space I would go up and adopt her.


----------



## horsesroqke

I totally agree that no horse is 'ugly'. Some funny looking horses have the biggest hearts. 

I did find another one of the precious foal and girl: 









So gorgeous!


----------



## PaintedHart

I must say two things have been bothering me all day since I discovered this forum this morning. One being I know no one means any offense to anyone else but if the owners of the horses posted as ugly saw this they would be offended. Secondly the use of other peoples photos that you don't have permission to use is another matter entirely. At first I told myself I didn't care its not even my horse depicted in the photo I took, but as an amture photographer I do care. I don't mind allowing people to use my photos with my permission. It annoys me to no end to find one of them being used not only here but the same photo in an article on a completly different site. I know no one meant any harm in it but I'm just giving you a warning some other photographers and horse owners won't be just annoyed like I am.


----------



## apachiedragon

I think in some way you have a point about using others pictures PaintedHart, but unfortunately that is the problem with internet. Once it's out there, it's public domain, and anyone can use it. We had a very long and exhaustive thread on that some time back in another section of the forum. I don't think anyone means any harm though with this particular thread.


----------



## horsplay

Unfortunately the only way I know of to prevent people from stealing your pictures is to put your label across it like professional photographers do. Other wise it really is public domain.

I posted the web site I got my pic off because I wanted everyone to know Angel's story


----------



## PaintedHart

I know the internet is crazy and I'm not really bothered about this particular photo, it was just a shock to find an image that I thought was in a secure spot is everywhere. It made me consider the images I really care and how they might be used, I work in a photo lab and we get the whole copyright thing pounded into our head about protecting the photographer. I'm actually glad my friend forwarded this forum to me it awesome to see everyones horses and be able to ask for help. I'm going to try and figure out the copyright thing to put on my pics because its my responsibility to do that if I don't want people using them. Thanks everyone sorry for coming across as a stick in the mud or worse 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

